# Single cigar baggies



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

Does anyone know where the single finger cigar baggies can be purchased.....I bought some awhile back, but I have lost the link.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

I found some at this site. http://www.gtbag.com/zipplain.html Hope this helps.


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks! That's what I need......but damn the smallest order is 1000 baggies. Anyone want to split a order for some 2 x 8 inch zip lock baggies?

Looks like about $16.00 plus shipping for a 1000 baggies. I don't use these that often, because I mostly use the five finger, but occasionally I have the need to add a couple singles to a bomb, trade or sell and hate to use a five finger for a couple singles, plus they are nice extra protection when shipping non-cello (nude) sticks to BOTL/SOTL.

Anybody wants 500 or do a 3 or 4 way split? even 250 would last me for a loooooooong time.

Thanks, Mark


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

seegarfan said:


> Thanks! That's what I need......but damn the smallest order is 1000 baggies. Anyone want to split a order for some 2 x 8 inch zip lock baggies?
> 
> Looks like about $16.00 plus shipping for a 1000 baggies. I don't use these that often, because I mostly use the five finger, but occasionally I have the need to add a couple singles to a bomb, trade or sell and hate to use a five finger for a couple singles, plus they are nice extra protection when shipping non-cello (nude) sticks to BOTL/SOTL.
> 
> ...


I would be in for 250... :ss


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

dunng said:


> I would be in for 250... :ss


Great, I'll let this thread go for awhile and see if we can get 2 more who want 250. If not after a reasonable amount of time ( i think a week). I'll just go ahead and order them and ship you your 250 and keep the rest and maybe down the road somebody will want some.

Sound OK?


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

seegarfan said:


> Great, I'll let this thread go for awhile and see if we can get 2 more who want 250. If not after a reasonable amount of time ( i think a week). I'll just go ahead and order them and ship you your 250 and keep the rest and maybe down the road somebody will want some.
> 
> Sound OK?


Sounds good to me, just PM me when the time comes incase I forget to check this thread... Thanks! :ss


----------



## Asher (Feb 4, 2008)

seegarfan said:


> Great, I'll let this thread go for awhile and see if we can get 2 more who want 250. If not after a reasonable amount of time ( i think a week). I'll just go ahead and order them and ship you your 250 and keep the rest and maybe down the road somebody will want some.
> 
> Sound OK?


I'm in for 250.


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

*Count me in for 250:tu

STS:ss:ss:ss*


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

Good deal! Thanks guys.......be sure and PM me your address and reference what it is for and I'll get them ordered and let you know what the total will be.

Mark


----------



## Asher (Feb 4, 2008)

seegarfan said:


> Good deal! Thanks guys.......be sure and PM me your address and reference what it is for and I'll get them ordered and let you know what the total will be.
> 
> Mark


PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't want to foul-up a good Group Buy, but Mark (n2advnture on CS) at Cigarmony.com sells single cigar bags too.

100 for $6.99 + shipping. Great customer service as well! :tu

I'd have mentioned this sooner, but I just stumbled upon this thread. :chk

From Cigarmony.com:

Our clear reclosable bags are made of virgin polyethylene and meet all USDA and FDA requirements. Each bag features a prime quality zip that will protect its contents.

Features:
100 count
Reclosable
2" wide x 10" long
2 mil clear


----------



## Asher (Feb 4, 2008)

ColdCuts said:


> I don't want to foul-up a good Group Buy, but Mark (n2advnture on CS) at Cigarmony.com sells single cigar bags too.
> 
> 100 for $6.99 + shipping
> 
> ...


Yeah, I bought 100 from him a while ago. However, these are much cheaper (1000 for $16+shipping), and they're 2x8 instead of 2x10.


----------



## Asher (Feb 4, 2008)

I just noticed that gtbag.com has a $35 minimum order. Here's a site with only a $10 minimum, and 1000 2"x8" 2 mil plastic bags are $10.27+shipping:

http://www.royalbag.com/2_mil_clear_zip_lock_bags.asp


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Asher said:


> I just noticed that gtbag.com has a $35 minimum order. Here's a site with only a $10 minimum, and 1000 2"x8" 2 mil plastic bags are $10.27+shipping:
> 
> http://www.royalbag.com/2_mil_clear_zip_lock_bags.asp


Whoa. I guess you can't beat that. Nice find.

Now, if you find some three-finger bags, let me know.  :tu


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

Here is where we ended up guys.......The first place I was going to order from - GT Zip Bag, 1000 2ml 2 x 8 bags were $16.99......sounds like a great deal, huh? Until I got the shipping/handling charges -_*Additional $25.00*_, for a total of $41.99 - That's bullshit, I hate when companies try to rape customers on S/H charges.

So I did some more research and ended up at PaperMart. Same size/thickness baggies - we got *2000* for $21.60 + $9.97 S/H for a total of $31.57.

Now I think that's a deal.

So now we have room for 4 more players, if anyone is interested. Will cost us about $4.00 + whatever little shipping to everybody for *250* bags apiece.

Sound OK?

Thanks, Mark


----------



## Acalla (Aug 13, 2008)

I am new around here but I'd be game for 250.


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

We have:

seegarfan
dunna
Asher
Savor The Stick
Acalla


Room for 3 more if anyone else is interested in 250.

Mark


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

seegarfan said:


> We have:
> 
> seegarfan
> dunna
> ...


Mark,
Sign me up as well. Sorry about the link I gave you I didn't check the shipping prices .


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

ME ME ME!!!!

Please count Tenor CS in for 250 baggies.

Thank you


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

We have:

seegarfan
dunna
Asher
Savor The Stick
Acalla
DPD6030
Tenor CS

We have room for 1 more.....anybody need 250 single baggies?

Mark


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll take that last slot!

PM inbound :tu


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

OK, we have all baggies accounted for:

seegarfan
dunna
Asher
Savor The Stick
Acalla
DPD6030
Tenor CS
BillyCigars

Make sure that you have all PM me your address, so I can figure shipping when they arrive. Should get them by the end of the week.

Thanks everybody!

Mark


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

cigarmony has them:tu


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

*So I got the bags from Mark, and he adds in a tagalong to keep these bags happy. Never had these, But I do have 2 in my humi resting. So I will have to fire this one up.

Thanks so much Mark for the generosity you show.

Guys bump up his RG, Please

STS:ss:ss:ss*


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks to all of you for participating in the group buy on the baggies. Everybody paid promptly and communication was great!

Par for course for the quality BOTL here at CS.

Mark


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Mark for the quick shipment of the baggies and the stick thrown in with them. I've never tried the stick before so it is new to me. It is resting in the humi for a while. Thanks again. :tu


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

DPD6030 said:


> Thanks Mark for the quick shipment of the baggies and the stick thrown in with them. I've never tried the stick before so it is new to me. It is resting in the humi for a while. Thanks again. :tu


You are welcome.....hope you enjoy it!

Mark


----------



## bvilchez (Sep 1, 2008)

I wish I would've been part of this forum before and this thread was out before. I bought 100 baggies from A. Fuentes to bring to Iraq with me.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Sorry for the delay... they arrived safe and sound! Thanks! :ss


----------



## Joe (Mar 31, 2004)

if you want 3 finger bags here is the place to get them 
http://fujipub.com/gargoyle/cigarbags.html
3-cigar bags (#75738) - $34.95/1,000bags


----------

